# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travel to Langkawi, Malaysia on April,2010

## TravelMate

Hello,
I'm planning to backpack to some natural spots of Malaysia this April, from 19th to 30th.
I'm going to travel alone, hence any one having same interesting and looking for companion is highly welcomed.

Kindly contact me via hotranthanhtam@yahoo.com.
Thanks

----------


## Shparki

Many thanks for sharing good info…!!!)

----------

